# Cargar tablet sin usar el puerto  micro USB



## WEIMAR (Sep 16, 2016)

Buen dia.

Agradezco a quien me pueda orientar para dar solucion al siguiente problema que tengo.

tengo una tablet lenovo con la aplicacion de synthesia (aplicacion para organeta), la tablet se conecta a el teclado yamaha por medio de el puerto microusb el cual es el mismo con el que se carga la tablet.
el problema es que luego de varias horas de uso la tablet se descarga ya que el teclado no la carga porque funciona como periferico y no como fuente.

como hago para conectar de forma independieente un cargador a la parte interna de la tablet sin dañar la bateria en la cual quede disponible permantente mente el puerto micro USB. ...


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 16, 2016)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.google.com.pe/search?q=...X&ved=0ahUKEwi6pYKAsJTPAhWNsB4KHYRzCfoQsAQIIA

Allí hay cables que permiten poner una fuente de alimentación y  datos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

